# GMT



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just noticed the Forum time has'nt been adjusted to Summer time, or am i missing something? if i am i'm sure I'll feel


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

See the announcement at the top of this board :roll: :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Told ya


----------

